# please help!!



## herguitarist94 (Dec 31, 2009)

so you know, ive done no testing of water, i have a 100 watt heater, ive checked the temp. and everything seems fine (also a 20 gallon. filter). okay, i have a 20 gallon tank with 3 green spotted puffers. all bought at the same time. same place. and introduced to there new home at the same time. these 3 fish are the only inhabitants of the tank. but im a bit worried and dont know what to do because i have a little log shaped thing for them to hide in, witch was fine at first. but here is what happened. i put the fish in the tank, all three where going up and down the glass (i dont know why) then fish 1 started to calm down after a couple of hours, finding the log a nice place to hide, then fish 2 did the same, all was fine until fish 1 became very territorial, any time fish 2 can near the log he/she would chase fish 2 away. fish 2 getting tiered of being pushed around decided to ignore the log and find a new place to hide. although the only other things in the tank are plants, so it just roams around near the gravel, im worried that if i get another rock/log for fish 2, fish 1 will take that one over too and fish 2 will be afraid of going into both. what should i do?







get another rock/log or get rid of fish 1?







also im worried there is something wrong with fish 3 because it is still going up and down all over the glass very fast, what does this mean?? is it sick? or stressed??? please help!!!


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

The running up and down the glass is a fish chasing its reflection. When the fish calms down, it'll stop doing this.

Go and get a place to hide for each fish so that they can have their own space. One fish cannot defend three logs.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Usually as long as i have plenty of hiding places (which i do, between drift wood, live plants, and other decor), they all settle into their niches. I rearranged my tank yesterday and they all had to re-establish their territories. Once it's established, the fin nipping doesn't stop but they're less forceful and nutty.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Another possibility is high Nitrite levels, which causes increased aggression and erratic behavior. To say you have not tested your water, yet posting and expecting that we can somehow offer guidance, is an unfair expectation. If you wish to have a fish tank, then you need to have the necessary equipment available to care for it properly, and this includes ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH test kits.


----------

